# The Steam Sales are coming...



## Darren

What are you guys planning on getting at the Steam sales? I hear they're scheduled for Thursday.


----------



## Aastii

A better question would be what aren't I getting . As usual, jump on the super cheap games, play them once, if at all, and then never touch again


----------



## voyagerfan99

Aastii said:


> A better question would be what aren't I getting . As usual, jump on the super cheap games, play them once, if at all, and then never touch again



+1

If there's a good looking game, I'll buy it most likely. Bought a bunch of games last summer and over the winter sale, so my Steam collection is building.

They should do the achievement awards again for the summer sale like they did with the winter sales.


----------



## Darren

I have several games that I only have a few hours in but snagged for only a couple bucks. I do want to pick up L4F2 though. Also may pick up an arcade racer.


----------



## itsaferbie

Denther said:


> I have several games that I only have a few hours in but snagged for only a couple bucks. I do want to pick up L4F2 though. Also may pick up an arcade racer.



That's a great game to pick up.

As for me I'm going to be getting quite a few indie games that I've wanted, but just haven't really wanted enough to spend the full price on. Might also get a few other games too.


----------



## byteninja2

I dont know, whatever looks good. I wish had a good pc back around christmas, epic sales than.


----------



## Darren

I always thought summer had better sales than winter.


----------



## JLuchinski

Thanks for the heads up, putting money on the credit card now.


----------



## PohTayToez

Definitely going to get Arma II: Combined Operations for DayZ when it goes on sale.


----------



## Darren

I've got these on my wishlist. NFS Hot Pursuit, Fallout New Vegas (probably won't get it unless it's 5 bucks), BFBC2, and L4D2. All cost 20 each now so if each goes down to 5 I'll get all of them.


----------



## byteninja2

Oh, I LOVE NFS HS. Its my favorite racing game, I hope that goes on sale. I had it for my PS3, before I got my PC.



Denther said:


> I always thought summer had better sales than winter.



I dont know, wasnt around steam in summer. But, those were the best sales I had ever seen in winter.


----------



## mrjack

I'll be getting Witcher 2, if it gets a nice discount.


----------



## byteninja2

Wow, I forgot I just got a $20 steam gift card, cant wait for tommorow!


----------



## Darren

byteninja2 said:


> Wow, I forgot I just got a $20 steam gift card, cant wait for tommorow!



You can get at least 4 good games, possibly more with that. 

A few winter sales ago I had 25 dollars and I got Torchlight, SimCity 4, Midnight Club 2, and Civ4 Complete.


----------



## itsaferbie

Denther said:


> I've got these on my wishlist. NFS Hot Pursuit, Fallout New Vegas (probably won't get it unless it's 5 bucks), BFBC2, and L4D2. All cost 20 each now so if each goes down to 5 I'll get all of them.



If you get L4D2 we should defiantly play some time, and with others on the forum here too.

I plan on getting Lone Survivor, Super Meat Boy, Braid, Offspring Fling, Q.U.B.E., The Binding of Issac with the DLC for the indie side of games. And the Half Life series. Yes I haven't played HF, but will soon enough.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

S O B, iv just pre ordered torchlight 2  didnt even know about the sale.


----------



## voyagerfan99

mikeb2817 said:


> S O B, iv just pre ordered torchlight 2  didnt even know about the sale.



Happens every summer


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Well now i know  Hopefully though theyll be something cool in the sale that ill actually have the money for 

Im broke after pre ordering torchlight 2 

Wouldnt mind some old school games, jedi academy anyone?  I really hope thats in the sale.


----------



## SilentRabbit

I love steam sales, last summer (winter maybe?) I spent 20 pounds on games+DLC Normally worth 63!

Anyway this sale I will probably get some of the Mass effect series because ive only played the first one on xbox and I enjoyed that 

I will probably pick up a few cheap games although for now im more than occupied by Sins of a solar empire.... (Highly recommend that, By the way)


----------



## Darren

mikeb2817 said:


> Well now i know  Hopefully though theyll be something cool in the sale that ill actually have the money for
> 
> Im broke after pre ordering torchlight 2
> 
> Wouldnt mind some old school games, jedi academy anyone?  I really hope thats in the sale.



I preordered also a few months ago. Jedi academy is awesome.


----------



## Masterfulks

itsaferbie said:


> If you get L4D2 we should defiantly play some time, and with others on the forum here too.
> 
> I plan on getting Lone Survivor, Super Meat Boy, Braid, Offspring Fling, Q.U.B.E., The Binding of Issac with the DLC for the indie side of games. And the Half Life series. Yes I haven't played HF, but will soon enough.



I'm up for some LFD2. I play almost daily.

1Asterisk is my gamename.


----------



## Darren

Well they aren't coming today. Probably sometime this weekend though.


----------



## byteninja2

Nope, not today. Hopefully soon, though.


----------



## Turbo10

Hopefully Europa Universalis 3 and Crusader Kings 2 are on sale, will definitely get them if they are


----------



## voyagerfan99

Mid-Week Madness however is L.A. Noire for $4.99 and the complete pack version with DLC for $7.49


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> Mid-Week Madness however is L.A. Noire for $4.99 and the complete pack version with DLC for $7.49



Yeah. I get the feeling it starts tomorrow. Give Valve time to recover after Pyromania.


----------



## linkin

I bought L.A Noire for $4 yesterday. Liking it, but as a game it moves very fast and you seem disconnected from the rest of the world. Don't like the 30fps cap either.


----------



## byteninja2

A 30 FPS cap?! I have always wondered, why do they put caps on games?


----------



## Turbo10

byteninja2 said:


> A 30 FPS cap?! I have always wondered, why do they put caps on games?



Well normally its stop screen tearing and such, vsync caps your framerate at your monitors refresh rate to stop screen tearing and other things. But some games simply go nuts if they are not capped, GTA San Andreas for example.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Hmm. It runs perfectly fine on my machine with only 30fps. I'm gonna try increasing it though.


----------



## jonnyp11

Time to do a bit of work for grand-dad and mooch like hell off anyone and everyone on my friends list  mainly one friend and tell him it's my early b-day pres, but considering he's complaining about saving for Halo4 and Darksiders2 i might not get anything from him  i want l.a. noire some, but prob won't get it, would have tried it on his comp tomorrow or something but the sale on it ends in a few mins for some reason


----------



## Darren

Well the sales are taking there sweet time. I've heard rumors of it starting the 5th or the 12th. No idea though.

Edit: Strong evidence suggesting the 12th. 

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2784024


----------



## Darren

Steam Sales start today. Be prepared!!!


----------



## byteninja2

Yeah!!! Finally! But are you sure? If they do start today, probably after the midweek madness sale ends.


----------



## itsaferbie

byteninja2 said:


> Yeah!!! Finally! But are you sure? If they do start today, probably after the midweek madness sale ends.



Which is 10AM PDT. So expect it around then.

My debit card came yestarday. And now I am ready. I read somewhere that you should wait on purchases til the last day because of the deals you could possibly get on a game. Like one day it could be 50% off, but in two days it could be 75% off. So that is my plan. Buy the games I want when they are the cheapest. And if they don't get a discount then the last day will be my purchase day for all the remaining games.

Also I found this...http://xpaw.ru/lab/summersale-countdown.html


----------



## Darren

itsaferbie said:


> Which is 10AM PDT. So expect it around then.
> 
> My debit card came yestarday. And now I am ready. I read somewhere that you should wait on purchases til the last day because of the deals you could possibly get on a game. Like one day it could be 50% off, but in two days it could be 75% off. So that is my plan. Buy the games I want when they are the cheapest. And if they don't get a discount then the last day will be my purchase day for all the remaining games.
> 
> Also I found this...http://xpaw.ru/lab/summersale-countdown.html



Yes that's exactly what you should do.

Byteninja, see above post about it being on the 12th. Heavy evidence suggesting today. And sales normally start on Thursdays.


----------



## itsaferbie

Denther said:


> Yes that's exactly what you should do.
> 
> Byteninja, see above post about it being on the 12th. Heavy evidence suggesting today. And sales normally start on Thursdays.



Yep.

And its happening right now.


----------



## jonnyp11

so far it sucks, decent publisher packs and the games in it are on sale but if you just go to the specials list then it's crap, really want the 2K and THQ packs but not enough money  might hit up amazon for a few games


----------



## Darren

I own three of the daily deals for the games. Nothing I need today. I will be getting L4D2 when/if it drops to 5.


----------



## claptonman

Got Portal and Portal 2, finally.


----------



## byteninja2

I wpuld have bought those, if I didnt beat half of portal 1 on a friends pc, and didnt get to test chamber 12 on the PS3 on portal 2. I am picking up NFS HS, Shattered Horizon, Terrairia, and demolition inc.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I grabbed Doom 3 and Resurrection of Evil. Don't like always having to dig out my discs to play that. I've never beaten the game either, so I'm gonna force myself to finish it for once.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

im too broke to getr anything  really wanted css and skyrim though . May get the witcher in a week or so though as its fairly cheap.


----------



## ScottALot

PohTayToez said:


> Definitely going to get Arma II: Combined Operations for DayZ when it goes on sale.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Im gonna have my brother throw $20 on tonight and im getting battlefield BC2 for $10 and somethin else still looking. 
Also Try Blacklight retribution on steam, its free and addicting.  

Edit, Im thinking of crysis. How well will it run at 1440x900 with the setup below? How about 1080p?


----------



## Darren

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Im gonna have my brother throw $20 on tonight and im getting battlefield BC2 for $10 and somethin else still looking.
> Also Try Blacklight retribution on steam, its free and addicting.
> 
> Edit, Im thinking of crysis. How well will it run at 1440x900 with the setup below? How about 1080p?



My guess is high settings. Not maxed but high at 1440x900.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Denther said:


> My guess is high settings. Not maxed but high at 1440x900.



Well I just bought crysis for $10 and battlefield bc2 for $10, got $5 left. Idk If I should save it or buy half life 2 deathmatch. Is it normal for when downloading games, they go back and forth suspending, they wont go both at the same time?


----------



## Turbo10

Mega angry, bought Crusader Kings 2 the other week for £30 and now it son sale for about £8 :/ sods law. On the other hand i bought all the DLCs for it, the main one giving you the ability to play the muslim countries, praise allah!


----------



## Darren

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Well I just bought crysis for $10 and battlefield bc2 for $10, got $5 left. Idk If I should save it or buy half life 2 deathmatch. Is it normal for when downloading games, they go back and forth suspending, they wont go both at the same time?



No. I normally download one completely and then let the other download while playing the first. Just Alt tab out of the first game and resume it and you can download and play!


----------



## Turbo10

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Is it normal for when downloading games, they go back and forth suspending, they wont go both at the same time?



Yeah its normal, its down to the server load and since its the sales the load is high. You could try changing the download server to a random country like Malaysia to try and help speed it up or just put up with it.


----------



## Darren

The getting suspended is normal but it switching back and forth and never doing both at the same time is odd.


----------



## mrjack

Bought Legend Of Grimrock. I didn't think I'd enjoy this type of game as much as I am. I'm looking forward to the release of the editor.



Turbo10 said:


> Yeah its normal, its down to the server load and since its the sales the load is high. You could try changing the download server to a random country like Malaysia to try and help speed it up or just put up with it.



If anybody is having issues with download speeds, then definitely try changing the download region to one that you wouldn't normally think of using. During the previous summer sale I got much better download speeds by setting the download region to one in eastern Europe (Hungary or Ukraine).


----------



## Turbo10

mrjack said:


> Bought Legend Of Grimrock. I didn't think I'd enjoy this type of game as much as I am. I'm looking forward to the release of the editor.
> 
> 
> 
> If anybody is having issues with download speeds, then definitely try changing the download region to one that you wouldn't normally think of using. During the previous summer sale I got much better download speeds by setting the download region to one in eastern Europe (Hungary or Ukraine).



Thanks for the info ill try that if it gets bad


----------



## itsaferbie

I'm really considering getting Darksiders. Its only $5 so it wouldn't be that much of a loss if I don't like it.

Has anyone else played it? Is it worth picking up?


----------



## jonnyp11

my friend loves it, but go to amazon and look at the packs on there and steam and there's some good combos with it and a few other game, 1 at least that's like 20 for 4 or 5 games or more, don't remember.


----------



## itsaferbie

jonnyp11 said:


> my friend loves it, but go to amazon and look at the packs on there and steam and there's some good combos with it and a few other game, 1 at least that's like 20 for 4 or 5 games or more, don't remember.



I'll take a look.


----------



## G80FTW

I got the Bethesda collection.  All those titles for $50!  I had them for console but not PC, so now I can throw some more at my new video card.


----------



## G80FTW

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Edit, Im thinking of crysis. How well will it run at 1440x900 with the setup below? How about 1080p?



You might be able to max it out at 720p, and maybe even 1440x900. My G80 could do 25-30FPS max at 1280x720.  That was with no AA though.  So Id imagine a GTS450 with 1GB of VRAM should fair a bit better than my 320MB G80 did.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Ahhhhh iv got 20 quid, what should i spend it on!!!!!!!!!!! I Have too many games that i cant decide what i want.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

G80FTW said:


> You might be able to max it out at 720p, and maybe even 1440x900. My G80 could do 25-30FPS max at 1280x720.  That was with no AA though.  So Id imagine a GTS450 with 1GB of VRAM should fair a bit better than my 320MB G80 did.



Im running dx10, all setting very high, good. 1440x900. Its amazing how good the graphics are. Acouple lag spikes, but pretty smooth. Idk the FPS but probably around 35-40. Im happy with my first build. Im getting a 23in 1080p monitor soon so thats going to change.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

So i bit the bullet, i got countertstrike complete 

Hard reset extended

and 

stalker call of prpryayatatatayapapa or w/e its called.


----------



## itsaferbie

I got The Binding of Isaac with the DLC for 2 bucks, and I bought Darksiders for 5 bucks.


----------



## Darren

I have yet to buy anything. Nothing interests me yet.


----------



## Aastii

Same, still early days yet though


----------



## Turbo10

Bought Hearts of Iron 3 complete for 15 quid, complicated as hell though, im having to watch a tutorial on youtube!


----------



## tech savvy

mikeb2817 said:


> Im broke after pre ordering* torchlight 2*



Ain't that just a knock off of Diablo?


----------



## salvage-this

I'm a little tempted to buy Skyrim but I don't have any time to play it.


----------



## Darren

tech savvy said:


> Ain't that just a knock off of Diablo?



See Diablo 1 and 2 were created by some guys. Guess who made Torchlight 2? Those guys. Guess who made Diablo 3? Somebody else from Blizzard. Torchlight 2 looks awesome. You actually looked at it at all? I preordered forever ago and am still waiting for release. 

Also kinda hard to do a knock off of your own work.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

tech savvy said:


> Ain't that just a knock off of Diablo?



Iv not played D3, way too expensive for a pc game. Theres no chance im paying  console prices for what doesnt actually look that appealing. Whereas pre ordering torchlight 2 and getting T1 for free was a no brainer.

If t2 is anything like t1 it will be awesome.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I just spent so much money this morning!

Bought:
Penumbra pack
Amnesia
Alice: Madness Returns
Alan Wake Collectors Pack
Scratches: Director's cut

I'm debating on AudioSurf, but I don't understand it.


----------



## mrjack

*2nd haul:*
The Binding Of Isaac Collection
Gish
Dark Messiah: Might And Magic

I really hope that Witcher 2 gets a good discount despite losing the community vote to Saints Row 3. So far every community vote, where there was a game I wanted, has ended in disappointment. Witcher 2, Metro 2033 and Super Meat Boy all lost.


----------



## itsaferbie

I got the Half Life Bundle that they had yesterday that was for only $10. Borderlands GOTY for $7.50 and Super Meat Boy for only $3.74.


----------



## Darren

itsaferbie said:


> I got the Half Life Bundle that they had yesterday that was for only $10. Borderlands GOTY for $7.50 and Super Meat Boy for only $3.74.



Borderlands is really fun. I'm addicted to it right now. 


Day 3 and still nothing I want that I don't already have. Left 4 Dead 2 is on the voting sale thing. If it wins I'm buying it. I've wanted it for a long time. If you haven't voted and don't care vote for L4D2!


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Denther said:


> Borderlands is really fun. I'm addicted to it right now.
> 
> 
> Day 3 and still nothing I want that I don't already have. Left 4 Dead 2 is on the voting sale thing. If it wins I'm buying it. I've wanted it for a long time. If you haven't voted and don't care vote for L4D2!



I will vote. Ill have my brother throw $10 on. It sucks not having a debit card.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

mrjack said:


> *2nd haul:*
> The Binding Of Isaac Collection
> Gish
> Dark Messiah: Might And Magic
> 
> I really hope that Witcher 2 gets a good discount despite losing the community vote to Saints Row 3. So far every community vote, where there was a game I wanted, has ended in disappointment. Witcher 2, Metro 2033 and Super Meat Boy all lost.




Lmao i picked the exact same ones


----------



## Darren

L4D2 won!! Yay!!


----------



## itsaferbie

Denther said:


> L4D2 won!! Yay!!



You will like it a lot. It's a great game to play.


----------



## Darren

Trying to order but keep getting an error since Steam Servers are just getting hammered with people atm.


----------



## tech savvy

Denther said:


> *See Diablo 1 and 2 were created by some guys. Guess who made Torchlight 2? Those guys. Guess who made Diablo 3? Somebody else from Blizzard. Torchlight 2 looks awesome. You actually looked at it at all?* I preordered forever ago and am still waiting for release.
> 
> Also kinda hard to do a knock off of your own work.



Yeah! I soon as I seen mikeb2817 said he just order it, and that iv never heard of it, I went to youtube to see some game play, and it is just like Diablo in every way, except that Diablo (III) has better graphics.

The game Diablo was developed by Blizzard North and was released by Blizzard entertainment(1996). But the expansion pack entitled Diablo Hellfire(1997) was NOT created by Blizzard entertainment. Blizzard also released a playstation version(1998), followed Diablo II(2000), and Diablo III(2012).


----------



## tech savvy

mikeb2817 said:


> *Iv not played D3*, *way too expensive for a pc game. *Theres no chance im paying  console prices for what doesnt actually look that appealing. Whereas pre ordering torchlight 2 and getting T1 for free was a no brainer.
> 
> If t2 is anything like t1 it will be awesome.



I believe that all new release cost around $50, and like all the games, in time prices will fall. Torchlight  reminded me of WoW, in the sence of graphics, which could be way better. IMHO, Torchlight is just a cheap knock off of Diablo.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Bought left 4 dead 2 for $5, ill wait till another cool $20 games goes 75% off.


----------



## linkin

Bought The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition for $20.


----------



## Darren

tech savvy said:


> Yeah! I soon as I seen mikeb2817 said he just order it, and that iv never heard of it, I went to youtube to see some game play, and it is just like Diablo in every way, except that Diablo (III) has better graphics.
> 
> The game Diablo was developed by Blizzard North and was released by Blizzard entertainment(1996). But the expansion pack entitled Diablo Hellfire(1997) was NOT created by Blizzard entertainment. Blizzard also released a playstation version(1998), followed Diablo II(2000), and Diablo III(2012).



Erich and Max Schaefer co-founded Blizzard North that created the first 2 Diablo games and their expansions. In 2003 they as well as a few others from Blizzard North left to form Flagship Studios. That venture failed and Erich and Max teamed up with Travis Baldree (creator of Fate) to form Runic Entertainment, which released the 2 Torchlight games. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blizzard_North
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runic_Games





Hyper-Threaded said:


> Bought left 4 dead 2 for $5, ill wait till another cool $20 games goes 75% off.




Me too. Downloading now. Will take forever.


----------



## mrjack

linkin said:


> Bought The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition for $20.



Naturally the flash sale for Witcher 2 happens when I'm sleeping. 

Perhaps the game will get an encore on the last day.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

tech savvy said:


> I believe that all new release cost around $50, and like all the games, in time prices will fall. Torchlight  reminded me of WoW, in the sence of graphics, which could be way better. IMHO, Torchlight is just a cheap knock off of Diablo.



Over here the price is generally 30 quid for a new pc game (most of them anyway) and 40 for a console game. Diablo 3 tips the scales at 45 quid in most places.


----------



## tech savvy

mikeb2817 said:


> Over here the price is generally 30 quid for a new pc game (most of them anyway) and 40 for a console game. *Diablo 3 tips the scales at 45 quid in most places*.



Well, I guess your looking in the wrong places. I looked at ebay for UK, and saw one for 39 without even trying. If you were a WoW player at the time of release, and did the annual pass, it was FREE.


----------



## Aastii

I found one on Amazon for £32, however this isn't on release, prices have dropped already. Plus, who the hell still plays WoW?


----------



## tech savvy

Aastii said:


> I found one on Amazon for £32, however this isn't on release, prices have dropped already. Plus, who the hell still plays WoW?



My wifey, if you need to know. I figured, hell, if she going to keep playing mine as well get something out of it, right?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Still though i wouldnt pay full whach for a game like diablo. I think torchlight was the right amount of money for a game like that. 

Only game iv ever payed full whack for was bf3 and boy do i regret it.


Only other game il be paying full price for is arma 3


----------



## tech savvy

mikeb2817 said:


> Still though i wouldnt pay full whach for a game like diablo. I think torchlight was the right amount of money for a game like that.
> 
> Only game iv ever payed full whack for was bf3 and boy do *i regret it.*
> 
> 
> Only other game il be paying full price for is arma 3



You know the old saying; don't regret what you did, regret what you didn't do. Life tooo short.

Experience is the worst teacher; it gives the test before presenting the lesson


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I regret that i didnt walk away  I payed 38 quid for bf3  Went to the midnight release. If i would have got it online and waited a day longer i could have had it for 30. Its not a lot of money saved, granted. But its the principle .

And im a cheap skate.


----------



## tech savvy

mikeb2817 said:


> I regret that i didnt walk away  I payed 38 quid for bf3  Went to the midnight release. If i would have got it online and day longer i could have had it for 30. Its not a lot of money saved, granted. But its the principle .
> 
> And im a cheap skate.



Dude, really? Thats the reason no one buys on release/launch day. You said it best," day longer i could have had it for 30 ", thats like a 20% discount. I never buy on release date, and, most of the time I wait till it's $20 or less.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Lol, on amazon it was 30 quid to preorder. But i wanted it at midnight assuming gamestation would sell it for 30 (they actually said to me it would be 30-35 quid) I got there got my copy and the till person was like 37.99 please. I was pissed to say the least


----------



## tech savvy

Denther said:


> See Diablo 1 and 2 were created by some guys. Guess who made Torchlight 2? Those guys. Guess who made Diablo 3? Somebody else from Blizzard. Torchlight 2 looks awesome. You actually looked at it at all? I preordered forever ago and am still waiting for release.
> 
> *Also kinda hard to do a knock off of your own work*.



It takes more then just two guys to make a great game. And who said they didnt get fired, instead of just leaving? Those two dudes looks like they're doing Great by them selfs(Torchlight),hehe. Maybe Blizzard is better off without them.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I bought BF3 when EA had it on sale around Black Friday last year. I've barely played it


----------



## WeatherMan

Picked up Left 4 Dead 2 for £3.74 yesterday night 

Been quite a while since I've played!


----------



## mrjack

*3rd haul:*
Super Meat Boy
Fallout NV Ultimate Edition


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I got FONV today (didnt have enough for ultimate  which is a bit of a shitter)


----------



## Darren

I thought about getting Fallout NV but talked myself out of it. I regret it already.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Got Saint's Row The Third today and Esther.


----------



## wolfeking

I was going to buy a game, but I got a pizza instead. Did not see anything inviting to me on steam sell.


----------



## claptonman

So far I've gotten both L4Ds, both Portals, Ghost recon Advanced warfighter 2, (It was $2.50, why not?) hard reset, and Metro 2033. Gonna have some fun for a while now.


----------



## Pyotr

I spent so much money yesterday.. It was horrible..  But at least I have things to do that don't involve going outside.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I've spent about $85 on video games in the past week. One was a $24 Xbox 360 game, and the rest were on Steam


----------



## Darren

Just bought Age of Empires 3 Complete. Loved the first 2. Played them to death. I hear the third is very similar to the first two but just graphics are much better. Don't fix what isn't broken!


----------



## Shane

Bought the "Hitman Collection" just for £3.74.


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

I haft to say, garys mod is epic. Worth every penny. And they finished the treehouse!


----------



## NyxCharon

I caved. Bought the arma 2 pack to play dayZ. Looking forward to finally playing it after watching so many videos.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Holy. Crap. Saint's Row: The Third is so much fun! So much better than GTA ever could hope to be! I recommend picking it up while it's on sale!


----------



## G80FTW

voyagerfan99 said:


> Holy. Crap. Saint's Row: The Third is so much fun! So much better than GTA ever could hope to be! I recommend picking it up while it's on sale!



Well, GTA and Saints Row target different audiences.  They are similar but very different as well.  I love both games, but one is just meant to be funny and fun, the other takes a more serious approach with some dirty humor here and there.

I havent found any of the Saints Rows to have as good replayability like GTA though to be honest.  Theres just too much to do in GTA4, and with all the mods....


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

I got around to playing left 4 dead 2, and the first one is way better. Just the mechanics of the game feel like crap. I dont like it. Oh well, its was $5, what can I say.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I actually prefered the first one as a group thing and the second as a single player thing. Dunno though, i wouldnt go back and play lfd1 now (I had it on my xbox)


----------



## Darren

I really like it. Played 5 hours thus far. Never played the first though.


----------



## WeatherMan

Just picked up these...

Serious Sam 2 
Assassins Creed
Assassins Creed II
Metro 2033
Grand Theft Auto
Grand Theft Auto 2
Grand Theft Auto III
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Grand Theft Auto IV
Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City


----------



## Hyper-Threaded

Bootup05 said:


> Just picked up these...
> 
> Serious Sam 2
> Assassins Creed
> Assassins Creed II
> Metro 2033
> Grand Theft Auto
> Grand Theft Auto 2
> Grand Theft Auto III
> Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
> Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
> Grand Theft Auto IV
> Grand Theft Auto: Episodes from Liberty City



Gta 1 and 2 is free on rockstars website, hope you dident pay for them.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Denther said:


> I really like it. Played 5 hours thus far. Never played the first though.




On my xbox ( i had lfd2 for that too many moons ago) I must have put in atleast 50 hours and on my pc i think its 20 although it could be less.


----------



## Darren

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Gta 1 and 2 is free on rockstars website, hope you dident pay for them.



He got all GTA games for $12.50 for GTA Complete Pack or something like that. So essentially free at that price.


----------



## salvage-this

I just bought Limbo for $2.49.  I'm kinda excited to see what it is all about. I thought about getting BLOPS for $20.  I still want to play through the singer player.


----------



## WeatherMan

Denther said:


> He got all GTA games for $12.50 for GTA Complete Pack or something like that. So essentially free at that price.



That I did! 

Although I got it for £4.99, $7.80.


----------



## WeatherMan

Just looking over the recent few posts, I'd love to know how my old 450w PowerCool kept my system going for a year.

I bought it new for £30, and it had 14a & 12a 12v rails, the latter being able to push 144w.

The card was a 9800GTX+ with a TDP of, 141w, the card was also overclocked quite high and I also had the rest of the system being powered by that 2nd rail.

The PSU for some reason didn't get hot, and wasn't loud.

But, Yikes!


----------



## Shane

Fantastic deal on the Complete GTA pack,i hope they have a better deal on "Spec Ops-The line" soon but i doubt it will go any lower as its a recent released game.
Tried the demo on PS3 its quite good.


----------



## Aastii

Just bought a Sanctum 4 pack for the clan. Get it installed and go pwn some nubs tomorrow


----------



## Darren

Bootup05 said:


> That I did!
> 
> Although I got it for £4.99, $7.80.



It's $12.50 in America. Sounds like lots of mayhem and fun though!


----------



## WeatherMan

Just Cause
Just Cause 2
Bioshock
Bioshock 2



and farcry lol


----------



## mrjack

*4th haul:*
Limbo
Metro 2033

I just finished Limbo. While it is fairly short, the game does have a fantastic, albeit weird and messed up, atmosphere. If you like puzzle games, then you should get it.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

I love limbo, Got it in the last humble bundle for like a quid. Best quid i ever spent. Not even played the other games in the bundle yet


----------



## WeatherMan

What do you actually do in Limbo?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Watch your character get killed.....a lot


----------



## mrjack

And when you aren't busy dying you should try to solve the puzzles.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Yeh  

Iirc the devs said its more of a trial and error game than solving the puzzles. If im honest the game had me stumped in the latter half so i used a walktrhough quite a bit


----------



## mrjack

Fortunately you aren't pressed for time towards the end like you were in the beginning.


----------



## Darren

Got NFS Hot Pursuit for $5. I'm telling myself that's the last thing I'll buy but I may cave at another great deal. Glad I don't have a data cap for my internet.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Just bought LA Noire complete . Shame i cant play it as my pc recently blew up


----------



## WeatherMan

In the last 3 days I've spent $85 on games.

Fudge!


----------



## Darren

Bootup05 said:


> In the last 3 days I've spent $85 on games.
> 
> Fudge!



Yikes. Lets see I've spent 5 on Red Alert 3 (sale before summer sales), 7.50 on Borderlands GOTY off Amazon (activated thru Steam and before s. sales), 5 on L4D2, 10 on AOE3, and 5 on NFS Hot Pursuit.

$32.50 for me then.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

dammit, i cracked again and bought the witcher enhanced edition. Im broke and still spend money, these steam sales are too juicy :/ GF is gonna ****ing beat me.


EDIT: Even worst than that, i cant downlaod any of the games i bought lmfao. I only get 15gb a month so have to wait until i upgrade to broadband lol.


----------



## mrjack

That sucks. I'm glad that most ISPs in northern Europe rarely, if ever, have bandwidth caps on broadband. During the last week or so I've already downloaded 27GB of Steam games and on top of that I've downloaded >10GB of mods.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

Lol im on a shitty wifi dongle


----------



## WeatherMan

These are the titles I've bought so far..


Alan Wake's American Nightmare
Assassins Creed
Assassins Creed II: Deluxe Edition
Bioshock
Bioshock 2
Dead Space
Dead Space 2
Fallout 3 - Game of the Year Edition
Far Cry
Grand Theft Auto: Complete Pack
Just Cause
Just Cause 2
Left 4 Dead
Left 4 Dead 2
Metro 2033
STALKER Bundle
Serious Sam 2
The Witcher: Enhanced Edition


----------



## voyagerfan99

Amnesia was on sale yesterday for $5. I bought it last week when it was $10


----------



## WeatherMan

That is an OUTRAGE! 

Us Britons have to pay $5.07 for the same game, with the same deal. 

I feel ripped off, cheated even!


----------



## SuperDuperMe

voyagerfan99 said:


> Amnesia was on sale yesterday for $5. I bought it last week when it was $10



I bought it in the humble bundle for £1 (obviously with the rest of the games like limbo etc )


----------



## Darren

Bought Fallout 3. I'm done with the sales as I leave tomorrow for a week. Less than 40 dollars spent. Not horrible.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

Bought the bethesda publisher pack, batman: Arkham City, and Divinity 2. Need moar but i believe my wife will behead me before the first game is installed.


----------



## WeatherMan

Since my last post I've picked up..


Borderlands - Game of the Year Edition
Oblivion - Game of the Year Edition
Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box
Far Cry 2: Fortunes Edition
Risen

I am also interested in the FEAR Collection

I need to stop buying games! 

So far I've spent $120.


----------



## mrjack

I've been struggling to keep myself from purchasing a whole bunch of games the past few days. I already have a backlog of about 10-15 games and I'm planning on buying a new monitor (having three monitors will be awesome for modding Skyrim) along with a few hard drives before school starts again.


----------



## Darren

Sales are over. Pretty good sales this year. I did enjoy the community voting and flash sales.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Denther said:


> Sales are over. Pretty good sales this year. I did enjoy the community voting and flash sales.



Good thing they're over. My wallet was starting to cry.


----------



## jonnyp11

It ended right when i was trying to buy new vegas ultimate, stupid debit card didnt have enough and it cant split the payment over to the other too


----------



## Darren

voyagerfan99 said:


> Good thing they're over. My wallet was starting to cry.



Mine too. I spent less than 40 (including a earlier sale and Amazon sale), but still I'm really pressed for cash since I got a car and have insurance to pay for as well as gas.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I spent $87.61. Plus I bought something at the beginning of the month for $7.49 and I also bought the new SSX for Xbox ($24 with shipping) so I spent well over $100 on games this month.


----------



## Justin

I behaved.  I got Bully Scholarship Edition and Saints Row the Third.


----------



## Aastii

I behaved this year, only spent about 20 quid, with some of those being gifts


----------



## linkin

I spent too much! I'm broke again :\


----------



## itsaferbie

I spent $84.52 and got 21 total games out of it. I bought most of them when they were 75% off, but there were some that weren't as on sale as I had hoped, but still bought cause I wanted to play them.


----------



## WeatherMan

I spent £76, which is $120. 

I wasn't expecting that, I didn't have a budget in mind, my most costly deal was £5.19, so with all my purchased being small value wise, I sure spent more than I thought!

Before the sale actually started, I only wanted to spend £20 - £40.


----------



## Darren

Before Sale
Command Conquer Red Alert 3 - $5 from Steam
Borderlands GOTY - $7.50 from Amazon but activated in Steam
Steam SS
Left 4 Dead 2 - $5
Age of Empires 3 Complete - $10
NFS Hot Pursuit - $5
Fallout 3 GOTY - $5

Total $37.50
Summer Sale only would have been $25. Not bad considering I have no self control when buying games....


----------

